# Redid the website, whatcha think?



## neener92 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well....here is is, let me know your thoughts.
http://eandkfarm.webs.com/


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the website.   The pictures are great.  You can never have enough pictures to get your point across.   I love the colors as well.   Nice clean lines and simple design.  

Just one little pet peeve about grammar.  ("We are interested to see what her and .... will produce...."    Should read   "We are interested to see what she and ... will produce..." )


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I like the website.   The pictures are great.  You can never have enough pictures to get your point across.   I love the colors as well.   Nice clean lines and simple design.
> 
> Just one little pet peeve about grammar.  ("We are interested to see what her and .... will produce...."    Should read   "We are interested to see what she and ... will produce..." )



I'm glad I am not the only one who corrects people's grammar on here! I haven't looked at the site yet, but when I do I will post if there are any other things that may need to be fixed in regards to spelling and grammar. That is if neener92 doesn't mind!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the correction, I'm not the greatest with grammar....one of my weaker points.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

No worries that is what we are here for is to help you. I should have a proof reader most days , I sent you an email. the only thing I saw I was about the number. 
I still want Siggy  
Great job


----------



## neener92 (Jan 16, 2012)

I swear I've gone through this site a million times and every single time I find something I don't like or needs correcting....I guess I'm just indecisive or something.  
autumnprairie - Thank you! I never noticed that. I fixed it! 
Siggy is turning out nice, she's bigger and thicker than her brother. I don't think I could part with her though, unless she doesn't turn out like I want her to. Her mother was a "gift" from my grandfather. He passed away about 3 years ago, and April is getting some age on her, so I figured I had better keep a doe out of her since she has been the BEST goaty everr! One string of electric wire turns her. Sorry for blabbing.....


----------

